# Need input asap



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm new to the forum. I had a fish tank about 15 years ago(60 gallon). I'm in the market for a new one but they really pricey. I found a used one on craigslist and I'm not sure if i'm getting a deal or getting ripped off. The tank looks very clean . no scratches etc. Equipment also looks good. Filters etc.. . I want to do a cichlid tank but I have little to no experience.Is 1k a good deal on this tank. Your input would be very much appreciated.

• Lee-Mar Aquarium Stand (72" wide x 18" deep x 30" tall)
• Lee-Mar Aquarium Hinged Canopy (72" wide x 18" deep x 8.5" tall)
• 135 Gallon Visio Glass Tank (72" wide x 18" deep x 24" tall) 
• Two 36" wide fluorescent lights
• 125 lbs of tan gravel (plus a new 25 lb bag that's never been opened)
• Two (2) Rena Filstar XP3 Filters (with plenty of Bio-Chem Star media)
• Two (2) Rena SmartHeater 300 Heaters (which can be attached to the inlet of the filters to reduce the clutter inside the tank)
• Four (4) New Rena 20 ppi Filtration Foam Pads 
• Four (4) New Rena 30 ppi Filtration Foam Pads
• Thirteen (13) New Rena Microfiltration Pads 
• Twelve (12) New Bio-Chem Zorb Carbon Pouches
• 16 Oz. AmQuel Plus
• 32 Oz. Stress Zyme+
• SeaView (Solution for Aquarium Backgrounds)
• One (1) Rena Air 400 Pump with airline tubing and two check valves
• One (1) New Tetra Whisper Air Pump
• One (1) Penn Plax Air Tech Visual Air Regulator Control Valve
• New 25' of Silcone Airline Tubing
• 8 Outlet Power Block (mounted to the back of stand, but removable)
• API Freshwater Master Test Kit
• Miscellaneous Cleaning Tools
• Miscellaneous Tank Decorations

The stand and canopy are black painted oak. Everything is in excellent condition. This is a complete set-up with everything that you need to get started (minus the fish and water) and plenty of supplies to keep you going for a long time. I would like to keep everything together, but would be willing to consider selling some items separately.

The tank is currently empty, but I have attached pictures of the tank when it was setup and had fish in it. The glass tank is clear and currently has a deep blue background, which is only attached using the SeaView product and can be very easily removed. The tank also has two 36" wide hinged glass tops. The canopy is also hinged so that you can feed the fish without removing the top.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

2 XP3 filters is underkill for a 135 Gallons. Especially if you're doing a malawi cichlid tank, which is what most people mean when they say "cichlid tank".

I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay $1000 for this setup myself personally.

Most of the stuff that is included is just random knick knacks really...

Stand is worth probably $150 used
Canopy is worth $50 used
Tank is worth $200 used
Filters are worth $225 used 
Light (crummy lighting) is worth maybe $60
Heaters are worth maybe $50
Test kit is worth $15-20 depending on how much reagent is left in the containers.

So I say offer $700.

You'll need to purchase additional filtration as well as possibly 1 or 2 powerheads to get the filtration and flow adequate.


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Really... OK i'll see if I can lower it. it was at 1200


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree - $1000 seems steep for this used setup.
Depending on how used it is and what the condition of equipment is, somewhere in the $500 - $800 range is probably fair.

A few years ago I bought a used 125 gallon setup which included a tank, stand, two cannister filters, and a few other random decorations and things for $350 - which was a good deal for me.


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah I just went to my local fish store and it's a couple hundred bucks more but it's brand new everything. If I can't get the used one for 600 ill go for the new one


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> 2 XP3 filters is underkill for a 135 Gallons. Especially if you're doing a malawi cichlid tank, which is what most people mean when they say "cichlid tank".
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay $1000 for this setup myself personally.
> 
> ...


i agree with everything pablo has said except the part about being underfiltered. the rena xp3 is rated for up to 175 gallons. 2 of them will be fine imo. i use xp3 and xp4. both are excellent filters with tremendouus flow.


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

thanks for the input guys. very much appreciated


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> i agree with everything pablo has said except the part about being underfiltered. the rena xp3 is rated for up to 175 gallons. 2 of them will be fine imo. i use xp3 and xp4. both are excellent filters with tremendouus flow.


Aquaclear 110 is rated for 110 gallons. Would you run a single AC110 on a 110 gallon tank? Filter ratings are nonsense IMO.

Also, if we're talking about buying all new stuff, I would not go with XP filters. I don't like them. I don't like their media. I say go with Eheim Professional or Fluval FX6. Nothing wrong with picking them up used. A single FX6 could handle a 125 gal tank easily.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no i wouldnt run a single 110 on a 110 gal tank. but we are talking about running two filters that are each rated for 175 gal on a 135 gallon tank. so i in no way suggested running only one filter or said anything about an aquaclear. i'm talking about 350 gal of filtration on a 135 gallon tank. i also realize that tank ratings on the filters do not mean much, but is just a general guideline to go by which is why i stated that i myself use the rena filters and know what they are capable of and imo two xp3s are plenty for a 135. i actually run renas and eheims on my tanks. i personally find the performance of the renas to be better. i realize the op is considering buying all new, however my comment on the filtration was based solely on your comment of not being enough.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> no i wouldnt run a single 110 on a 110 gal tank. but we are talking about running two filters that are each rated for 175 gal on a 135 gallon tank. so i in no way suggested running only one filter or said anything about an aquaclear. i'm talking about 350 gal of filtration on a 135 gallon tank. i also realize that tank ratings on the filters do not mean much, but is just a general guideline to go by which is why i stated that i myself use the rena filters and know what they are capable of and imo two xp3s are plenty for a 135. i actually run renas and eheims on my tanks. i personally find the performance of the renas to be better. i realize the op is considering buying all new, however my comment on the filtration was based solely on your comment of not being enough.


I understand where you're coming from. I still think 2 XP3's is just borderline ok for a tank that size. I realize you can get by with far less, but I like to overfilter, especially for overstocked malawi tanks.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I would run a AC110 on a 110 gallon tank, but it would need powerheads and very frequent vacuumings


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if it needs power heads and very frequent vacuuming, then it means filter isnt big enought. that is actually exactly how u would be able to tell it wasnt big enough. i could run a filter rated for 20 gallons on a 100 gal tank if i wanted and do 75% water change every day. doesnt mean filter is big enough for tank though


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> if it needs power heads and very frequent vacuuming, then it means filter isnt big enought. that is actually exactly how u would be able to tell it wasnt big enough. i could run a filter rated for 20 gallons on a 100 gal tank if i wanted and do 75% water change every day. doesnt mean filter is big enough for tank though


Even with a 75% W/C every day I wouldn't do it. You wouldn't be getting much oxygen into the water with that puny filter either.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a 125 gallon aquarium(6'), I run a Fluval Fx6, AC 110 and an Emperor 400. A lot depends on what you plan to do with the tank, as you stated, you want to do cichlids, and a lot of people like to overstock to help curb aggression, with more stock requires more filtration, you don't want to put all that money into something that size, then more money into all those fish to have them start to get sick and die off. That's not to say you couldn't make it work either, just my simple opinion 

Everyone has there ideas and opinions on what works, This is just my setup which is close to what you are looking at, and what I believe will work well for me, so I hope it helps!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

hey pablo, i was speaking hypothetically in regards to 75% water change. just trying to illustrate my point


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guy for the advice. They didn't drop the price so I picked up a new one from my local fish store. Now I'm trying to set everything up


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This thread has been cleaned up and any non-helpful posts removed.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

64 Manny said:


> Thanks guy for the advice. They didn't drop the price so I picked up a new one from my local fish store. Now I'm trying to set everything up


Can you list exactly what parts you picked up?


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

I got a 135 gallon. Stand n canopy . 140 pounds of gravel. 2 300 watt heaters. 2 340 B sunsun canister filters. Tetra 100 air pump with the tubing. couple of plants n rock. water solutions etc..50 dollars credit on fish. 2 36 inch ray 2 led lights. I think thats it.


----------

